# Ford 2000 3 cylinder gas tractor with dual clutch



## david vinson (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum so bear with me. I have a 1968 Ford 2000 3 cylinder gas tractor which I can't put the PTO in gear without killing the engine, put the PTO in gear , then restart the engine. Everything else works great on the tractor. I googled the problem and came up with this forum and several members were very knowledgeable about this problem. I hope to add pictures of the tractor and a large spring which was wired on to the clutch pedal. This spring was there when I bought the tractor. I have the shop manual and nothing is said about this spring. Also the manual shows the clevis on the transmission is pinned in the back hole whereas mine is in the front hole. The manual goes into great detail about the adjustments for the dual clutch.Before I remove this spring I decided to ask for your thoughts. I could very well turn a good working tractor into junk iron. Thank you, David Vinson,


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My first thought is to remove that spring. The clutch pedal should have a return spring, yes, but that's not it. You may well have a clutch problem with the PTO not performing correctly, but that spring in it's present form will certainly give you another one soon it if it hasn't already.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The clevis pin should be in the back hole in order to operate the PTO clutch.

The clutch pedal has an arrangement with a return spring and a return stop under the foot support.
Look at the attached diagram:
Parts may differ. Ford changed the arrangement during the years, and parts may have been swapped.
You have a coil spring (#14C) or a leaf spring (#14B). This return spring acts on the pedal arm and a notch on the bracket #18, #19 or #20.

When you release the pedal, the return spring forces the pedal backwards to the stop on the bracket. I guess the mounted long spring along the pedal arm has been put there because the stop on the bracket is missing, or is damaged, and the function of the spring is to make an obstacle that acts on the foot support. If there were no stopping arrangement, the pedal arm would go to far in it's returning movement, and the return spring (which is merely squeezed in place) would fall off.

It would be nice if you could post a picture of the spring and bracket arrangement under the foot support.

So:
Do not remove the long spring, yet.
Move the clevis pin to the back hole and try the clutch.


----------



## david vinson (Jul 29, 2019)

I have taken some more pictures but I haven't changed the clevis pin to the rear hole yet. I was lying on the ground and the fire ants got the best of me. The pictures are dscn0724 shows clutch pedal bracket mounted to tractor; dscn0726 is spring from clutch pedal & wired to exhaust pipe; dscn0729 is clevis on rod from clutch pedal to transmission; dscn0728 is another picture of spring wired to exhaust pipe . Tomorrow I will change the clevis and see if that takes care of the PTO.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So what does the long spring attached to the exhaust pipe doing for you?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I cannot see any return spring arrangement in the pictures, and I came to think of the leaf spring type. The spring (#14B) and bracket (#18) are situated in the bell housing, so if you have that solution no return spring device can be seen under the foot rest.

I suppose the pedal was being pressed down when picture DSCN0724 was taken?
I think I can see a stop bracket for the pedal arm, but I am not sure.
The pedal arm's extension has an unusual angle, and the rod looks longer than normal.

Anyhow, if the pedal goes all the way up to stop at the bracket, without the long spring stopping the pedal before that, the long spring has another function.

Maybe you can remove the foot rest and take a picture from above, with the pedal not engaged?


----------



## david vinson (Jul 29, 2019)

well, I moved the clevis pin to the rear hole and that took care of the PTO. The PTO goes in gear easily now. I took the spring off but the clutch went up above my knee when my foot was on the foot plate. I couldn't get my leg high enough to get my foot on the clutch. Also there was about 6 inches of free play in the clutch so I got some baling wire and put the spring back on with about 1 1/4 inch of free play. Everything works good now and I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the help and patience. I've learned a lot from this forum.
Thank you, Vinson


----------



## david vinson (Jul 29, 2019)

pogobill said:


> So what does the long spring attached to the exhaust pipe doing for you?


pogobill, the only thing that spring did was keep the clutch from going up so high I couldn't get my foot on the clutch. The spring was put on by a shadetree mechanic before I bought the tractor. Vinson,


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

LOL I hear ya about the fire ants.
That thar spring is what is called a Bubba fix. It needs the stop bracket put back on to keep the pedal from smacking your shin. Perhaps weld a pipe or something in place as a stop for the lever to stop against if the correct stop bracket can't be installed.

It could be your clutch is just out of adjustment and so it is dragging causing engaging the PTO problem. You should have at least one to two inch free travel in clutch pedal before resistance is felt when it starts to move the clutch itself.
I am also guessing the clutch might possibly have a stop brake on it that is worn out. Maybe tractors like your don't use a clutch brake. On 18 wheeler tractors they make a two piece clutch brake that can be installed without removing the transmission. Call the dealer with your model number and ask if it uses a clutch brake and if so do they make a two piece unit for it.
I am more prone, from my arm chair diagnosis, to thinking your clutch is out of adjustment and is dragging. It's one of those things " ya shoulda bin thar" type of repairs. If you stop the tractor while in gear that would stop the trans from turning so the PTO could be engaged. But I am not familiar with your tractor PTO operation.


----------



## david vinson (Jul 29, 2019)

Apparently there is no stop bracket for the clutch pedal. "Buddy Fix" I like that phrase. Describes it perfectly.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

That big spring looks stupid. Put a proper stop in place.


----------



## david vinson (Jul 29, 2019)

John Liebermann said:


> That big spring looks stupid. Put a proper stop in place.


Hello John. Yea, that spring looks like hell. The stop for the clutch is broke off in the clutch lever that the clevis pins to. I'd have to get another lever but on that long rod with the clevis is so rusted I'd have to get that too. I've started selling hay and I need to start cutting and baling the 2nd cutting so the tractor is going to be busy for several months before I can tear back into it. Vinson,


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Well I understand David. Especially with hay all attention must be focused. Maybe this winter you can rig up a way to implement a real stop. 

Good luck with the 2nd cutting.


----------

